# Kantor oder was bin ich ?



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Also mein Kantor ist momentan Level 26 und konnte nun erste Abstiche in den Abyss unternehmen.
Aber immer mehr stellt sich mir die Frage : Was soll der Kantor eigentlich darstellen ?

Klar er ist nen Hybrid aber es kommt mir so vor als wäre er ein bunter mix aus allen anderen Klassen. Er kann alles und doch kann er nichts. Schauen wir uns doch mal an :

Schaden : Er liegt zwar über dem eines Klerikers aber dann hinter allen anderen Klassen

Heilfähigkeit : Hier liegt der Kleri klar vorn

Robustheit : Er hält zwar mehr als ein Zauberer aus aber wirklich lange kann er sich Schlägen auch nicht wiedersetzen. An Tanken ist da erst recht nicht zu denken.

Was also soll der Kantor sein ? Auf dem Schlachtfeld ist er irgendwie eine recht nutzlose Figur. Seine Mantras haben eine recht kurze Reichweite und alle anderen Aufgaben können andere Klassen besser übernehmen. Support-Heiler, Buffer, Support-DD ???

Klärt mich bitte auf, vielleicht seh ich es auch nicht oder ändert sich seine Rolle vielleicht noch in höheren Leveln ?

PS : Das soll auch kein Whinethread sein, ich finde den Kantor bisher vom spielen her Super, zumindest was PvE angeht ! Er kommt Solo gut klar und kann auch ne Gruppe durch nen Elitegebiet begleiten !


----------



## Gaueko (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=120924


----------



## Darjun (7. Oktober 2009)

das sehe ich ganz und gar nicht so!
beim grinden hab ich definitiv lieber einen kantor an meiner seite (assa) als einen kleriker.
die buffs sind einfach spitze und draufhauen kann er auch. 
also lass den kopf nicht hängen, du bist immer gern gesehen in der gruppe ^^


----------



## Stancer (7. Oktober 2009)

NAja nach einigen PvP Erfahrungen im Abyss kann man sagen, der der Kantor sich gut für "Ambush" oder "Hunting"-Grp eignet. Also Gruppen mit viel Offensiv-Potenzial, die überfallartig agieren und sich dann schnell wieder zurückziehen.

Motto : Den Gegner treffen und vernichten und bevor er weiss was ihn getroffen hat ist man schon wieder weg.


----------



## Sin (7. Oktober 2009)

Gaueko schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=120924



Nimm lieber den:
http://de.aiononline.com/forums/class/chan...mp;category=102

@ Stancer:
Ich kann dir mal meine Erfahrungen geben aus dem Abyss. Es bezieht sich alles auf 1on1, also kein einmischen einer anderen Person:
Gegner:
*Gladiator* = Gladi tot
*Assa* = Assa tot
*Ranger* = Ranger tot
*Templer* = Templer tot
*Kleriker* = 50% Chance, wenn man glück hat und ne perfekte Chainskillreihe hinbekommt ist es so gut wie gewonnen, ansonsten gewinnt der mit dem meisten mana
*Kantor* = wenn man den rest des abends noch was vor hat, sollte man solche duelle vermeiden. die meisten 1on1 gegen Kantoren gingen zwischen 4 und 13 Minuten.
*Sorc* = Ich tot
*Spiritmaster* = Ich tot

Bezieht sich alles auf ca lvl 35-37
Ansonsten sollte nochmal klargestellt werden, dass der Kantor keine solo Klasse ist. Seine nützlichkeit steigert sich proportional mit der Anzahl der Gruppenmember 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malldaniss (7. Oktober 2009)

meiner meinung nach is der kantor ein super supporter in allen hinsichten, man könnte ihn also als kleinen, vielleicht nich perfekten lückenfüller bezeichnen

MfG Mall


----------



## Norjena (7. Oktober 2009)

Meines Wissens stalieren die Buffs aber nicht, und die Heilung wird im PvP da sie auch nicht skaliert immer unwichtiger, zudem bekommen die anderen Klassen noch einige mächtige Skills, wo der Kantor fast nur noch neue Buffs bekommt (40+), und die legen an Schaden immer mehr zu.

Also mit 50 wirds wohl gegen jede Klasse ein richtiger Kampf ums überleben sein.


----------



## Norjena (7. Oktober 2009)

Edit: Hatte nen Doppelpost, kann eigentlich gelöscht werden hier.


----------



## Malldaniss (7. Oktober 2009)

naja.... alles ansichts sache und von spielerstil und skil abhängig

MfG Mall


----------



## Fifus (9. Oktober 2009)

also ich spiele auch einen kantor, und ich denk mir, ich kenne meine aufgaben...

ich bin ganz klar einfach nur supporter.

in erster linie gebe ich durch mantras den anderen mehr angriffskraft, magie, etc.

und wenns mal eng wird und es added irgendwo ein mob, so helfe ich heilen,
tanken weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich mal auch einen spott bekomme, um hier zumindest auch schnell mal tank zu entlasten (für kurze zeit)

Nun zu, warum einen kantor mitnehmen:

einfaches beispiel (ohne kantor):
du hast 6 plätze/gruppe - 
1 tank macht 5 schaden
4 dd - zu je 10 schaden,
1 heiler

gesamt 45 schaden.

nun mit kantor
1 tank (5 schaden)
3 dd (3x10 schaden)
1 kantor (5 schaden)
1 heiler

gesamt 40 schaden, jedoch durch buffs/mantra 20% mehr effektivität der gruppe
also in dem beispiel 48 schaden. 
natürlich ist dies nun eine ganz einfache rechnung. nur auf schaden kann man es ja nicht auslegen,
20% mehr schaden wird die grp deswegen nicht machen.
jedoch kommt ja dazu, dass der kantor auch sachen wie manaregg und schildabwehr-mantra einsetzen, und so wiederum
den heiler bzw tank zu unterstützen.


hochgerechnet auf eine 24-spieler allianz sieht man das noch deutlicher.
da ist es besser wenn ich alle spieler durch mantras aufwerte, als dass die grp 1 dd mehr mit nimmt.


----------



## Norjena (9. Oktober 2009)

MilchmädchenRechnung, Mantras skalieren nicht, werden also immer unwichtiger, wenn ein Zauberer 10 Schaden macht, gibt das Mantra vieleicht, 1 Schaden mehr, zudem gelten Mantras nicht Allianz, sondern nur Gruppenweit.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Oktober 2009)

Also aus diversen Forenbeiträgen ( auch andere, meist NA Foren ) ) fasse ich mal den Tenor zusammen.

Ab 30-41 mist...möglichst PvP vermeiden ( wenn man keine gruppe findet )
Ab 41 gibtsn Ranged stun und man kann wieder was reissen

mit 50 is man am ende egtl die Survivalsau schlechthin, und kann fast alles solo machen.


----------



## Stancer (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja wenn man sich so die Mantras anschaut sind die ja nicht wirklich stark. Momentan auf Level 28 macht z.b. das Magiemantra +30 magische Treffsicherheit/Magieverstärkung. Nicht wirklich viel und auch nur 20m. Da hebt sich der Supportboni schon fast selbst auf !


----------



## Rylah (10. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sich so die Mantras anschaut sind die ja nicht wirklich stark. Momentan auf Level 28 macht z.b. das Magiemantra +30 magische Treffsicherheit/Magieverstärkung. Nicht wirklich viel und auch nur 20m. Da hebt sich der Supportboni schon fast selbst auf !



Die Mantras laufen die ganze Zeit und kosten nichts. Clement Mind I gibt 17 Mana pro Tick. Das ist für sich betrachtet nicht viel, aber da es die ganze Zeit tickt summiert sich das erheblich und verkürzt die downtime erheblich. Wenn ich mit CM I solo Mobs farme kann ich ohne Pause weitermachen bis die Taschen voll sind. Ohne CM muss ich alle ca. 5-10 Minuten rasten.

Für die gesamte Party 10% mehr HP, 10% mehr phys def, dazu shield mantra und cm ohne dass es was kostet. Dann noch offtanken (zur not mit dauerselbstheilung wenn man die aggro bekommen hat) und support durch debuff des targets: -def, stun, knockdown und verlangsamung bzw. verlangsamen der angriffsgeschwindigkeit. Zuguterletzt noch erheblicher eigener Schaden, wenn man auf +crit gesockelt ist. 

Wären die Mantras jetzt auch noch stärker, wäre der Chanter völlig OP.


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Geistmantra ist der absolute Witz, das tickt alle 8 oder 10Sekunden mal, ich spür das garnichtmal, ob das drin ist oder nicht, meine Gruppen meinen auch immer das andere besser sind.

Die 10% Ausdauer und Deff hat auch der Kleriker, offtanken, hehe, schonmal mit über Lvl 30 was getankt? Und Schaden? Naja, ab 30 geht da nimmer viel mit "erheblichem" Schaden, crit Sockel bringen da nix, critten können auch andere Klasse welche ohnenhin schon deutlich mehr Schaden machen, und die ganzen Debuffs haben auch andere Klassen, und ich wette, das sie nicht stacken.


----------



## xerkxes (10. Oktober 2009)

In Aion liegen fast alle Vorteile eben bei den DDlern, besonders bei den ranged, was bei einem Spiel in dem man fliegend kämpfen kann nicht sonderlich verwundert. Als wäre das nicht genug haben die DDler auch noch die meiste survivability als ob Angriff als beste Verteidigung nicht reichen würde. Alles in allem finde ich Aion derzeit und von Lv30-40 beschissen gebalanced. Da ist Warhammer ein Traum dagegen.


----------



## Sin (11. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das Geistmantra ist der absolute Witz, das tickt alle 8 oder 10Sekunden mal, ich spür das garnichtmal, ob das drin ist oder nicht, meine Gruppen meinen auch immer das andere besser sind.
> 
> Die 10% Ausdauer und Deff hat auch der Kleriker, offtanken, hehe, schonmal mit über Lvl 30 was getankt? Und Schaden? Naja, ab 30 geht da nimmer viel mit "erheblichem" Schaden, crit Sockel bringen da nix, critten können auch andere Klasse welche ohnenhin schon deutlich mehr Schaden machen, und die ganzen Debuffs haben auch andere Klassen, und ich wette, das sie nicht stacken.



Nicht ganz. Der Kleriker bufft 10% mehr Leben, der Kantor 15% mehr leben.


----------



## Norjena (11. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Der Kleriker bufft 10% mehr Leben, der Kantor 15% mehr leben.



Das stimmt, aber dennoch sind zb. die Debuffs witzlos da sie andere Klassen bringen und diese nicht stacken, es stacken ja nichtmal DoTs ohne Debuffs....


----------



## Stancer (12. Oktober 2009)

Die Mantras bringen auf Dauer vermutlich sicher etwas aber bei kurzen PvP Kämpfen ist ihre Wirkungsweise nicht spürbar. Ob die Caster am Ende des Kampfes 50 Mana mehr oder weniger haben ist nicht von Bedeutung, mal ganz davon abgesehen kommt es im PvP eh so gut wie nie vor, das die Caster sich komplett leer casten.

Und der Rest wie gesagt, zu geringe Reichweite, so das eigentlich meistens nur der Kantor selbst von den Mantras profitiert !


----------



## Malldaniss (12. Oktober 2009)

das mantra das den physichen schaden erhöht ist aber sau nützlich im pvp, spürt man zwar selber nix von, aber der gegner um so mehr ;-)



MfG Mall


----------



## Sin (12. Oktober 2009)

Beim fliegen haben Mantras aber die doppelte reichweite. Also statt 20 Meter haben sie 40 Meter reichweite, dass ist schon spürbar. Und im pvp macht man keine manareg mantras oder sowas an, sondern eher Elementaresis, crit und Betäubungswiederstand.


----------



## Malldaniss (12. Oktober 2009)

genau, so läufts....

diese manareg geschichten sind eher fürs pvp gedacht, oder für kurze ruhe pausen (falls die im pvp mal vorkommen)


----------



## Norjena (12. Oktober 2009)

Also +15Angriff auf Stufe 30 finde ich nicht wirklich spürbar. SInd ja keine Prozente, sondern ein fester Wert.


----------



## Malldaniss (12. Oktober 2009)

jo stimmt schon, aber besser als ohne ist es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn es so auf die letzten tp´s geht könnte es vllt. ja schon entscheident sein


----------



## Sin (12. Oktober 2009)

Im wesentlichen sollten die Mantras eigentlich nur so angepasst werden, dass sie prozentual erhöhen, und mit jeden rang halt mehr prozent bekommen.


----------



## Malldaniss (12. Oktober 2009)

jo das wäre viel besser... so is das eher weniger effektiv


----------



## Raj88 (14. Oktober 2009)

Kantor ist halt in erster Linie ein Supporter ob durch seine Buffs, Mantras, Heals oder Gegner Debuff/Knockdown. Alleine ist er ein Opfer aber in einer Gruppe unbezahlbar. Mehr gibt es da nicht...glaube ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in Raids steht man ehr hinten, healt und supportet eben seine Gruppe durch Buffs. Also ich durfte noch nicht mit vorne reinhauen in einem PvP-Zerg, höchstens im PvE^^.

Naja bin auch erst lvl 39. Mal schauen wie ein Kantor sich im 50er Bereich spielen wird.


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2009)

Was mich nervt ist wenn ein Ziel während dem Heilen aus der Range läuft, wird der Spruch zuende gecastet aber dann kommt die Meldung "Ausser Reichweite"


----------



## Sin (15. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Was mich nervt ist wenn ein Ziel während dem Heilen aus der Range läuft, wird der Spruch zuende gecastet aber dann kommt die Meldung "Ausser Reichweite"



Am besten sind die "Heil mich" Rufer und dann immer aus der range laufen ^^


----------



## Stancer (17. Oktober 2009)

Hab ne andere Frage :

Jeder kennt sicher die "Geheiligter Schlag"-Kette. Nach dem Eröffnungsschlag hat man die Wahl zwischen dem Stun und der 4er Kette.

Geheiligter Schlag liegt bei mir auf Taste 2, und wenn ich nach dem Schlag 2 Drücke macht er den Stun. D.h. Standardmäßig macht er immer die Stun Kette, auch wenn CD drauf ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies so einzustellen, das er standardmäßig die 4er Kette macht ?


----------



## Norjena (17. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies so einzustellen, das er standardmäßig die 4er Kette macht ?



Derzeit wohl leider nein, habe darum den geheiligten Schlag auf 1, und auf 3 den ersten Skill der 4er Kette (Schall-Schlag oder so). Auf 2 habe ich die "Dmg" Kette mit Glühender-Hieb, Pentagrammschock usw.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Oktober 2009)

meine güte, dann muss man halt eine Taste mehr drücken....

Zum Kantor :

Ich hab gestern mit lvl 26 mal Fix Nochsana geheilt ( man muss dazusagen, dass unser Tank spitze war ) und hatte sogut wie keine Manaprobleme (im gegensatz zu unseren 3 Sorcs die dabeiwaren ^^ )
Und es gab nur einen toten, nämlich mich, da die 3 Sorcs nicht in der Lage waren 2 von 3 Mobs zu sleepen.


----------



## Raj88 (18. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies so einzustellen, das er standardmäßig die 4er Kette macht ?



Wohl nicht, ich benutze hierzu Alt+2. Mit etwas Eingewöhnung funktionert das eigentlich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Sin (18. Oktober 2009)

Die änderung der Kette kann man mit dem patch 1.6 einstellen, der hoffentlich in absehbarer Zeit kommen wird ^^


----------



## Stancer (1. November 2009)

Ist der Kantor eigentlich absolut unbeliebt geworden ? Seit etwa 1 Woche finde ich nicht eine Gruppe und es ist nich so, das ich nicht rumfrage. Seitdem ich Level 34 bin war ich in keiner Gruppe mehr.

Ich hab den Verdacht, die Leute glauben, das nen Kantor nichts bringt und holen sich lieber nen extra DD in die Gruppe.
Auch meine Versuche die Leute zu überreden und ihnen klar zu machen, das es mit nem Kantor sogar schneller geht als mit extra DD blieben erfolglos. Nen guter Kantor bringt ner Gruppe im Feuertempel gut 5-10min, da es durch ihn ausser vor den Bossen keinerlei Downtimes gibt. Hören will das aber niemand....

Geht es euch genauso ?


----------



## Sin (1. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ist der Kantor eigentlich absolut unbeliebt geworden ? Seit etwa 1 Woche finde ich nicht eine Gruppe und es ist nich so, das ich nicht rumfrage. Seitdem ich Level 34 bin war ich in keiner Gruppe mehr.
> 
> Ich hab den Verdacht, die Leute glauben, das nen Kantor nichts bringt und holen sich lieber nen extra DD in die Gruppe.
> Auch meine Versuche die Leute zu überreden und ihnen klar zu machen, das es mit nem Kantor sogar schneller geht als mit extra DD blieben erfolglos. Nen guter Kantor bringt ner Gruppe im Feuertempel gut 5-10min, da es durch ihn ausser vor den Bossen keinerlei Downtimes gibt. Hören will das aber niemand....
> ...



Kein Wunder wenn alle Kantoren rumheulen in den diversen Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich persönlich hab eigentlich keine Probleme ne Gruppe zu finden.


----------



## Geige (1. November 2009)

Hm du spielst doch auch auf Kromede, ich hatte eigentlich das Gefühl,
das Kantoren die am häufigsten nachgefragteste Klasse im SNG-Chat war!

In der Gilde lißt man auch immer wieder, dass man doch noch einen suchen solle
um Stressfreier durchzukommen!

Selbst bin ich nach dem reroll noch nicht soweit kann es also leider nicht selber beurteilen!


----------



## Stancer (2. November 2009)

Naja so viel Pech kann man aber doch nicht haben. Ich such nun schon seit 1 Woche jeden Abend 2-3 Stunden nach ner Gruppe für den Feuertempel und bin sogar Level 34, wodurch der Kantor nochmal ein paar neue Skills bekommen hat.

Aber nix....

2 andere Kantoren in meiner Gilde berichten übrigens das gleiche und einer von denen ist ebenfalls Level 34. Seit jüngster Zeit scheint niemand mehr Kantoren haben zu wollen.


----------



## Geige (2. November 2009)

Ich hab ein Déjà-vu, in WoW lief es anfangs bei denn Jägern genauso!

Hm was bekommst du denn immer für absagen zu hören?

In der Gilde keiner, der mal Feuertempel gehen will!?


----------



## Ceset (2. November 2009)

Ich hab als Kleri immer gerne einen Kantor in der Gruppe.
Die unmittelbaren Vorteile sind:

- Manaregbuff
- adäquater Schaden und Notheiler, z.B. wenn man als Kleri aggro hat, dann muss man meist entscheiden ob man sich selbst oder den Tank hochheilt, da lange casts in der Regel nicht mehr durchgehen. Bei uns heilt der Kantor mich und ich weiter den Tank/die Gruppe. Bitte keine Kommentare zum vermeintlichen schlechten Tank, es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten wo der Tank nicht Schuld ist, wenn der Kleri aggro hat (addende Mobs, vorwitzige DDs die ccte-Mobs anhauen etc.)
- Wenn einer umfällt - und das passiert eh nur wenns eng hergeht - hat der Kantor die Zeit zum Rezzen, die der Kleri normalerweise nicht hat (6 Sekunden Castdauer).

Ein Herz für Kantoren <3


----------



## Stancer (2. November 2009)

Naja es gibt wohl 2 Faktoren :

1. Viele glauben "Damage > All" und nehmen sich statt nen Kantor lieber nen extra DD mit. Der Kantor ist vom Schaden ja eher Durchschnitt und gross Heilen kann er auch nicht.

Dies ist aber eindeutig eine Fehleinschätzung. Durch den Kantor kann man quasi ohne Downtimes durch den Feuertempel sprinten. Solange der Kleri Mana hat, macht der Kantor Schaden, sobald er OOM ist setzt er sich hin und der Kantor heilt auch mitten im Kampf. So sind Feuertempel runs von <30min möglich.
Vorraussetzung ist aber natürlich, das der Kantor fähig ist und immer die Gruppe und vor allem das Mana des Kleris im Auge hat und das bringt mich zu Punkt 2.

2. Es rennen wohl einige Kantoren rum, die keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben und glauben es reicht, wenn man die Auren anwirft und dann Brain-Afk geht.


----------



## Klaus76 (2. November 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, dass ich keine Gruppe finde. Oft liest man sogar im /3, dass nur noch Kantor gesucht wird.



Stancer schrieb:


> Naja es gibt wohl 2 Faktoren :
> 2. Es rennen wohl einige Kantoren rum, die keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben und glauben es reicht, wenn man die Auren anwirft und dann Brain-Afk geht.



Dadurch, dass der Kantor bis 25 ziemlich stark ist, und man auch als Offtank durchgeht, verleitet viele, einen anzufangen, allerdings ist dann ab Level 30 die Ernüchterung ziemlich groß. Rerollen will man dann auch netmehr, hat ja sooo viel Arbeit gekostet.

Einen Kantor kenn ich, bei dem ich echt das K0tzn kriege, wenn man den in der Gruppe hat, der hält sich für einen Protpala, und wenns mal heikel wird, und die ganze Gruppe im TS ruft: hilf heilen, dann heilt er den falschen.

Wer einen Kantor anfängt, sollte sich von Anfang klar sein, dass er ein Supporter und ein Heiler ist, und kein Haudrauf, und das unterschätzen viel zu viele, weil er im niedrigen Levelbereich so overpowered ist.


----------



## Norjena (2. November 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> Wer einen Kantor anfängt, sollte sich von Anfang klar sein, dass er ein Supporter und ein Heiler ist, und kein Haudrauf, und das unterschätzen viel zu viele, weil er im niedrigen Levelbereich so overpowered ist.



Und mit 50 wenn weder Heilung noch Buffs relevant sind da beide 0 skalieren stehen alle in der Stadt, da nur noch der Schaden des Kantors mit der Ausrüstung steigt, da der allerdings nie an die anderen Klassen rankommt gibts da ein kleines Problem.


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Chanter mit 50 in der Stadt stehen und nicht mitgenommen werden, dafür sind auch im high level die Mantras und Buffs zu gut.
-5% mehr Def und HP als der Cleric bufft
-Run Speed Buff
-Stun Res Buff

Gerade für eine PvP Gruppe ist das ein grosser Vorteil. Verbunden mit der Fähigkeit, in der Not heilen zu können und anderen Buffs wie etwa der Castzeitreduzierung um 50% mit erträglichem Cooldown.

Das Problem beim Chanter ist nur, dass man diese Klasse mögen muss wenn man sie spielt. Man muss gerne Supporter sein. Die eigene Leistung wird nie jemandem besonders auffallen, weil man nichts wirklich richtig gut kann ausser buffen. 

Es gibt nur sehr wenige Spieler, die den Chanter dann so spielen wie er am gruppendienlichsten ist, aber die die es tun, sind wirklich eine grossartige Verstärkung für eine Gruppe, auch im PvE. Ich habe das anfangs selbst nicht glauben wollen, weil meine Meinung eben auch war, Chanter kann nichts, lieber noch einen DD mitnehmen. Aber allein was der Chanter der Gruppe durch seine Def Mantras bringt ist enorm. Und im direkten Vergleich beim Mau Hair Farmen mit einer Gruppe mit Chanter und einer Gruppe ohne war der einkommende Schaden schon deutlich unterschiedlich.

Gute Chanter werden denke ich mit Handkuss von jeder Gruppe genommen werden. Schlechte Chanter oder Chanter die ihre Rolle eher als DD/Tank sehen werden irgendwann relativ grosse Probleme bekommen.

Chanter ist meiner Meinung nach die schwierigste Klasse in Aion, weil sie keine direkt deffinierte Rolle hat und sich die Rolle gruppenbedingt und situationsbedingt immer ändert. zudem muss der Chanter immer einen Überblick über das gesamte Kampfgeschehen  und die eigene Gruppe haben um Löcher stopfen zu können, wenn sie auftreten. Und bloss kein Risiko eingehen, denn ein toter Chanter bringt der Gruppe am allerwenigsten.


----------



## Stancer (2. November 2009)

Eben, die grosse Flexibilität des Kantors ist seine Stärke. Gerät die Gruppe in die Defensive kann er heilen, wird der Gegner zurück gerängt kann er offensiv unterstützen.

die Schwierigkeit liegt aber darin dies zu erkennen und manchmal kann dies innerhalb von Sekunden sein. Im Optimalfall erkennt man bereits vorher eine bevorstehende Situation, wo die Gruppe in die Defensive gedrängt wird und bereitet sich entsprechend vor.


----------



## Klaus76 (3. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> ... und sich die Rolle gruppenbedingt und situationsbedingt immer ändert. zudem muss der Chanter immer einen Überblick über das gesamte Kampfgeschehen  und die eigene Gruppe haben ...



ein vorausschauender, flexibler und schnell reagierender Chanter ist ein guter Chanter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. November 2009)

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=v35612e52.jpg

Man achte auf den Chat ganz Oben!
Das war heute Vormittag (!) auf Kromede, soetwas lese ich eigentlich dauernd,
auch Abends!

Edit:

Hier wird inetwa das gleiche diskutiert,
also anschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## alachy (3. November 2009)

tja, mein kleriker liebt mich . sobald er heilaggro bekommt , also schaden , switsch ich sofort auf ihn um.


----------



## Raj88 (4. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja es gibt wohl 2 Faktoren :
> 
> 1. Viele glauben "Damage > All" und nehmen sich statt nen Kantor lieber nen extra DD mit. Der Kantor ist vom Schaden ja eher Durchschnitt und gross Heilen kann er auch nicht.
> 
> ...




Sehe es als eine gute Gruppenfilterung. Wenn dich die Leute als Kantor nicht mitnehmen wollen dann weisst du auch direkt, dass sie ehr zur "ahnungslosen" Sorte gehören. Es ist also sehr sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es einfach nur Noobs sind die dir sowieso nur ein paar Seelenheilungskosten bescheren würden. Wobei mir das bis jetzt nie untergekommen ist, dass eine Gruppe keine Kantoren haben wollte. In jeder Top Gruppe ist ein Kantor schlicht "must have". Sowohl im PvE als auch vorallem im PvP

50% schnellere Casts in Notsituationen, Betäubungswiederstand, Speed, +Deff, +Attack, starke Hots, Reg, Krit, ein Gruppen "Pala Bubble", Debuffs usw. usw. Die Supportliste eines Kantors ist ungemein lang. Mann muss als Kantor halt nur darauf achten, seine Cooldowns im richtigen Moment einzusetzen und man muss die Mantras der Situation nach richtig kombinieren. Im großen und ganzen, wer einen Kantor nicht zu schätzen weiss, muss auf den Kopf gefallen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man ist halt ein Hybrid wie es im Buche steht. Gewöhnt euch dran, nicht stupide nur eine Aufgabenrichtug zu verfolgen, sondern passt euch der Situation immer an. Mann muss halt immer alles im Blick haben und wissen was gerade am sinnvollsten ist. Hau ich einen bestimmten CD raus? Greife ich mit heals den Klerikern unter die Arme oder mache ich mit DMG? Fragen über Fragen die so manchmal binnen Sekunden entschieden werden müssen^^


----------



## Stancer (4. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> http://www.imgbox.de/?img=v35612e52.jpg
> 
> Man achte auf den Chat ganz Oben!
> Das war heute Vormittag (!) auf Kromede, soetwas lese ich eigentlich dauernd,
> ...



Kromede right ? Ich kenn diesen Spieler und hatte bereits meine Erfahrung mit ihm... Imba Roxxor Kiddy fand ich einen passenden Begriff für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich will jetzt nicht aufzählen was ich mit dem Kerl erlebt habe...


----------



## Geige (4. November 2009)

nein Kromede bezog sich auf denn Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Schreibe ich so undeutlich!?)


----------



## Sin (4. November 2009)

Also ich spiel auf Votan und kann mich vor Whispers eigentlich kaum retten. Hab unter anderem mehrere Stammgruppen. Manchmal ist das so schlimm dass ich Ninjainvites bekomme sobald ich einlogge ^^


----------



## Klaus76 (4. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Also ich spiel auf Votan und kann mich vor Whispers eigentlich kaum retten. Hab unter anderem mehrere Stammgruppen. Manchmal ist das so schlimm dass ich Ninjainvites bekomme sobald ich einlogge ^^



welches Level bist du grade?

Ich hab auf Votan auch keine Probleme, eine Gruppe zu finden für Feuertempel, trotz noch ein wenig zu geringem Level.

Im 3er liest man ständig: "nur noch Kantor für <Elitegebiet>".


Auch, wenns jetzt nicht ganz zum Thema passt, aber ich finde folgende Diskussion sehr witzig: 
http://de.aiononline.com/forums/class/chan...ce_category=102


----------



## kicks (4. November 2009)

Klaus76 schrieb:


> Auch, wenns jetzt nicht ganz zum Thema passt, aber ich finde folgende Diskussion sehr witzig:
> http://de.aiononline.com/forums/class/chan...ce_category=102


Ich finde die Diskussion relativ blödsinnig ehrlich gesagt. Die meisten Chanter, die dort posten und stolz damit prahlen mehr oder gleichviel Schaden wie andere DD Klassen zu machen, sind zum einen ziemlich dumm, weil das einfach Blödsinn ist, und zum anderen genau die Chanter, die keiner gebrauchen kann, weil sie die Klasse einfach nur zu 5% ausspielen.


----------



## Darjun (5. November 2009)

was bin ich als kantor!?!?!
die frage beantwortet sich wohl von selbst

also kantoren sind ja meiner meinung nach soweiso imba, hab einen auf 22 und der rockt einfahc nur.

du kannst dich heilen und teilst gut dmg aus,du hast auren, kannst dich und andere buffen (die buffs sind der hit!!), du kannst sogar als offtank einspringen, bist relativ imun gegen assas, bekommst sofort  grpinv und wirst immer gerne in gruppen gesehen und gesucht. 
hab ich was vergessen? 
ich werde vermutlich meine 38 assa an den nagel hängen und mit dem kantor weitermachen da es wesentlich bequemer und stressfreier zu spielen ist. als assa bist nur dauernd am grp suchen, keiner will dich meist in der grp haben (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=131186 man muss nur die statistik betrachten)

fazit: was besseres als den kantor habe ich bisher noch nicht gespielt und iich hab jede klasse mind bis 15 getestet.


----------



## Ceset (5. November 2009)

Also von dem dicken Schaden des Kantors kannst Du Dich später aber verabschieden.
Ich hab neulich als Kleri (lvl 36) ein Duell gegen einen Kantor (lvl 37) gemacht, und habe ihn anfangs so dermaßen in die Defensive gedrängt, weil mein Kleri sogar etwas mehr Schaden gemacht hat (und der ist größtenteils defensiv gesockelt mit TP). Das Duell endete dann wegen Zeitlimit, allerdings hätte der Kantor zum Schluss wohl gewonnen, weil mein Mana ausging.


----------



## kicks (5. November 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> was bin ich als kantor!?!?!
> die frage beantwortet sich wohl von selbst
> 
> also kantoren sind ja meiner meinung nach soweiso imba, hab einen auf 22 und der rockt einfahc nur.
> ...



Sag mir bitte den Namen deines Chars und den Server. Nicht dass ich dich dann irgendwann irrtümlich in meine Gruppe einlade


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. November 2009)

mein kantor macht auch mehr schaden alls die meisten anderen auf den ganzen server und ich lüge nicht ;D


----------



## Flaschenpost (27. November 2009)

Ich als Heiler, hab gern nen kantor in der Gruppe.

Wenns wirklich mal eng wird (fehlpull etc.) ist allein die zusätzliche Heilung Gold wert.

Da muss der Kantor dann natürlich auch erstma im warsten Sinne des Wortes "mitspielen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

